# Updating through Radio Shack



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

I've seen plenty of posts regarding calling into Dish CSRs, but haven't seen any regarding going through local dealers such as Radio Shack. Has anyone here attempted to upgrade to the vip211/D1000 through their local Radio Shack? Thanks.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I think you have to be a new customer or a customer that was originally installed by RS. If not, that would indeed be an interesting option


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I've had a couple of 311s (installed through the Free For All plan and through Radio Shack) since October 2004. Dish has credited my account $10 a month since then to fulfill the "Free" portion of that deal. Shortly after installation, I purchased an HD ready tv, but have been waiting for: #1. the pay out on the 311s and #2. for the addition of more HD programming. Since both conditions are being fulfilled, I've been keeping up with Dish's HD progress through this forum. I haven't been in a hurry, so I haven't trucked back over to Radio Shack to check on their current deals yet. Several weeks ago, I knew way more than they did about the HD upgrade because Dish had told them nothing. I was just curious to see if anyone has dealt with them and just what kind of updated equipment supply problems they may have encountered. I might just check back in with them this afternoon and see if they have a clue or if they are still clueless.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

This just in: I did e-mail customer service three days ago (figured with all the phone lines buzzing, I'd get through to someone who had answers) regarding whether it was best to call them directly or go through Radio Shack. The response that I received about 15 minutes ago was simply a spam wanting me to join their DishClub promotion to sign up friends. No answers. I dunno--

See ya--
Rick


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha I sent an email to [email protected]* last week, no response yet. I figure they are overwhelmed and if I get a response by April I'll probably be lucky


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Checked by the local Radio Shack and yep, they are still clueless. I explained way more to the owner than he could explain to me. He said he had no vip211s and didn't know if he could get them or not. He thought that the 211 was a SD receiver and that the 411 was the one that I wanted with the new technology. I explained to him that the 211 would be replacing the 411 and I'm not sure that he was buying that. He had absolutely no idea what Dish was up to and was fairly irritated that they were not keeping him informed since he has the Dish HDTV on display and retails their business. He said he had a DVR customer that was pretty upset with him and he wasn't sure why and I explained the possible problem with the 942/622 scenario. He wanted to know where I got my information and I told him it was simple--YOU GUYS! Anyway, I told him that I wanted a 211 with the D1000 Dish (which he did have in stock) and that I wanted the installlation upgrade offered on Dish's website. He's a nice guy and he's probably as well informed as some of the CSRs that I've read posts about, so it's not his fault. He's calling Dish to tell them what I want and he'll let me know if he can supply it.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

The local Radio Shack manager got back to me after making several calls to his Dish rep trying to get answers about an upgrade. He basically said it's a "messed up deal" because his Dish rep said that I wasn't eligible for the upgrade due to my enrollment in the "Free For All" program from back in October of 2004. He said that I'd have buy the 211, buy the Dish 1000, pay his installer, and pay for activation and he couldn't get his hands on a 211 until March 1. Yep, sounds like a "messed up deal". Maybe I should take my chances with one of those foreign CSRs that speak closer to my language or wait a month or so until all this smoke clears and everyone has the same message. Whew! I just want to try out HD for a reasonable price.

See ya --
Rick


----------

